# Working "Wireless Connector" List



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

Hello,

On the new support website there is a link for: dish.com/broadband which goes to: http://www.dishnetwork.com/support/connect-broadband/default.aspx

In this page, it indicates three options to connect to broadband:

Ethernet
SlingLink (HomePlug)
Wireless Connector (essentially a USB to Wireless adapter).

Wireless Connector?

This is really big news to me. I have seen it asked many times, but never confirmed. There are even screen shots about it. From my previous experience, usually when this type of support is done, the box supports various chipsets rather than specific brands. Can we get a list of the supported brands of chipsets (or brands where we can than figure out what chipsets are supported in the box software)? Did I miss this being posted eleswhere?

The Wireless menu needs to exist in your box at (be grayed out): Menu, 6, 1, 8, 1. Once you plug in a supported adapater (likely back USB port not front), you will get an "attention 306" to walk you through the setup (wireless AP, wireless key, etc.)

I did talk with Dish, and they are no specific models recommended. ATS mentioned the Netgear 802.11n adapter. This is a start. Can we use our collective knowledge to test various adapter (b/g/n) and see which one work?

Untested, but options:
Netgear WNA1100 (N150) (Atheros ath9k_htc Chipset)
(http://netgear.com/products/home/wireless-adapters/simplesharing/WNA1100.aspx)

Netgear WNA3100 (N300) (no info)
(http://www.netgear.com/products/service-providers/wireless-adapters/work-and-play/WNA3100.aspx)

Netgear WNDA3100 (v1) (Wireless a/b/g/n N600) (Atheros AR9001U-2NX Chipset)
(http://www.netgear.com/products/home/wireless-adapters/high-performance/WNDA3100.aspx)
(http://www.atheros.com/pt/AR9001U.htm -- also found in UNTESTED: D-Link DWA-160 Xtreme N Duo USB Adapter(rev.A), Atheros 11n Wireless Network Adapter, ZCOM NB 802.11n ABG Wireless LAN USB Adapter(UB82))

Note, Dish only conveys this working in: 222k, 622, 722, and 722k. It might work in other VIP models like 211, but that is unknown (clearly Wireless menu option needs to be there).

Confirmed working (should also be known by Dish retailers and installers):
Netgear WNDA3100 (v2) (Wireless a/b/g/n N600) (Broadcom BCM4323 Chipset)
This is a bizarre change from Netgear. This was likely do to performance issues with the Atheros chipset, but because Netgear did not change the model number, it is going to make the purchase process harder unless we can confirm both v1 and v2 work.
(http://www.broadcom.com/products/Wireless-LAN/802.11-Wireless-LAN-Solutions/BCM4323)

I will update this list with working adapters. We can also Google to find out the chipsets used as well so that we can find cheap older ones or no-brand ones that should work as well. These are pretty cheap devices since almost everything comes built-in with wireless these days.

I have tried Slinglink (Homeplug - unsuccessfully due to circuity problems) and was considering the expensive bridge options (which it looks like many people are doing).

Let's get this figured out!

Rasheed


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I just did some work on my AV rack as I had 3 pieces of equipment that didn't have wireless. I chose to use an Apple Airport Extreme ($129 refurb). It has 3 ethernet ports and extends my home wireless.

Simples config I've ever seen, albeit not the cheapest.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dish has developed a USB dongle WiFi adapter, but it still in beta-testing and not yet released or supported (and may never be, but it seems to work well so IMO release is likely).


----------



## kalone (May 6, 2010)

So if you connect all boxes to the internet, will that take care of the dish police? I have nothing to hide but I just do not want the hassle. I have one 720K and two 211's.

Edit: Guess this is my answer.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182110&page=2
B. Additional Tuners and Receivers. We may choose to allow you to place additional receivers on your account. If we allow you to do so, each additional receiver will be authorized to receive the same Services as your initial receiver, subject to the limitations of your television equipment. All of your receivers must be located at the same residence and continuously connected to the same land-based telephone line and/or broadband home network. If you wish to receive Services at two different residential locations, you must open a separate account for each location, unless otherwise specifically authorized by Dish Network. You may not directly or indirectly use a single account for the purpose of authorizing Services for multiple DISH Network receivers that are not all located in the same residence and connected to the same land-based telephone line and/or broadband home network. If we later determine that you did, we may disconnect your Services and, in addition to all other applicable fees, you agree to pay us the difference between the amounts actually received by us and the full retail price for the Services authorized for each DISH Network receiver on your account.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

> I have tried Slinglink (Homeplug - unsuccessfully due to circuity problems) and was considering the expensive bridge options (which it looks like many people are doing).


I would question wireless USB being less expensive than a wireless bridge. Also, many old routers can be configured to function as bridges, especially those that can be upgraded to wrt-dd firmware.

Wilf


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Wilf said:


> I would question wireless USB being less expensive than a wireless bridge. Also, many old routers can be configured to function as bridges, especially those that can be upgraded to wrt-dd firmware.


Wilf,

I agree completely. I use an inexpensive "Game Adapter" that was laying around and it works fine.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I used the Apple Airport Extreme because it works and configures so easily. Also it makes for a nice clean install on the AV rack. While I could have accomplished the same thing with 3 dongles of one sort or another, it wouldn't save much money, it makes things more complicated, and it can be hard to make it look neat.

I could have done it with a different box, but with 3 things at one spot needing the connection, I would have done it with a router/bridge multi device anyway. And with Apple 'it just works'!!


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

ethewi

Saw this device mentioned in a thread here. $60 shipped. Works fine in my 722. It has to be set up attached to a pc first.


----------



## gspandel (Jan 9, 2006)

How do you use an external hard drive if your USB is used by the ethewi?


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

The 722 has 2 usb ports.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

The Netgear WNDA3100 has been reported by some to function.



> PATECO...Went to training last month the adapter dish is using is the Netgear wnda3100. I know this one works...


Ebay has refurbs of the wnda3100 for $23 shipped.

_Edit: just read that this unit is backwards compatible with older routers._


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

gspandel said:


> How do you use an external hard drive if your USB is used by the ethewi?


It plugs into the USB and ethernet ports on the back at the same time.


----------



## surfdude85 (Jul 26, 2008)

OK, Just for sh**'s and giggles, I hooked up my ethernet connection via my netgear router to my 211. I ran dishcomm test and (behold) it connected right away. So now what? Can someone point me to a "sticky", or explain what I can use this function for? It looks like there might be a software update needed to use this function(or maybe not) any insight would be greatly appreciated. thank you Mike


----------



## OTOOL (Aug 20, 2010)

Ugh what a pain in the arse... 
Tried a cheap on first and then used the netgear one.

This did not work : 
TRENDnet Wireless N USB Adapter
TEW-644UB (Version V1.0R) 

I can confirm the Netgear WNDA3100 (v2) does work.
The Net gear is labled V2 right on the side if the device.


----------



## OTOOL (Aug 20, 2010)

A few other problems I ran into. 

You must complete "nickname setup" on the broadband menu before you can acess your DVR.

I am not sure what protocall is used but i had to disable the firewall on my wireless router before i could Acess the DVR.

Now it works great and I can use my Itouch as a remote


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

"DishComm" is a "data over power lines" protocol like HomePlug, and is likely just a slight modification of it.

Dish Network's ViP-series receivers all include DishComm. It allows:

- Receivers to connect to your land-based phone line using a "DishComm modem" plugged into a wall outlet and to a phone outlet. It sends the phone signals over your home wiring and the receivers pick it up through their power cord (which brings it to the proper circuitry inside).

- Receivers to connect to your home network/Internet when using a HomePlug device such as a SlingLink. In this case, Ethernet signals are sent over the power lines.

- Receivers to talk to each other. For example, if you have one of your ViP receivers plugged into the phone line, that receiver can get Caller ID on the screen. If you use DishComm to link to your other ViP receivers, they will all get Caller ID on the screen (if you enable that feature). Similarly, a receiver without a phone or Internet connection could connect, via DishComm, to a receiver that does and authorize a PPV or send a Health Check status back to Dish.

Like all HomePlug-type devices, you must have the device and the receivers plugged directly into a wall, or to a non-filtered "splitter". Most power strips/surge-protectors will filter out the DishComm signals. "HomePlug-approved" surge protectors and UPSs will pass DishComm.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

I also agree that getting a device that can function as a wireless bridge is cheaper. I used the TP-LINK TL-WR541G router that has a WDS mode to connect to my existing wireless router elsewhere.

This device was $22 via newegg.com

It was not too easy to setup in bridge mode, but I got it working after ensuring I had all my MAC addresses in my filter list as I use MAC filtering for all wireless access.

As mentioned earlier, this option is also cheaper for connecting other devices such as a blu-ray player with DVD, Roku or other net-tv device, game machine, etc. all from the same bridge AP.

Rasheed


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

I just purchased a NETGEAR WNDA3100 v2 from EBAY for under $30. Got it tonight.. plugged it in and mt 722 saw it and it works 100% fine.. I had a different model netgear before I ordered this because the tech who was here told me ANY ONE WOULD WORK.. it didnt.. but the NETGEAR WNDA3100 v2 DOES!!!


----------



## pjmystic (Nov 15, 2007)

I also got the NETGEAR WNDA3100 v2 from EBAY for $26, hooked it up to my 722k last night and worked fine straight out of the box.


----------



## ggotch5445 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yesterday, I sent an e-mail to Dish, asking if they had a recommended list of wireless connectors, for connection of the 722 receiver to a home broadband network.

They quickly replied with:

"The information on that page is made available in preparation for a new DISH Network wireless adapter we plan to release on 9/29. If you are interested in connecting your receiver wirelessly, please contact us after that date for pricing and ordering details."

I guess I will delay any purchase, of a connector, until I see for sure what, and how, they will be offering.


----------



## DRayFin (May 31, 2010)

I used the netgear wnda 3100 ver. 2 on my 722k and it works with no problems for a month now.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

I tried the NetGear WNDA3100 (V1) on my 922 and it didn't even recognize I had attached anything. 
Plugged it into my 722 and got a popup telling me i had connected an unsupported device.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

zer0cool said:


> I tried the NetGear WNDA3100 (V1) on my 922 and it didn't even recognize I had attached anything.
> Plugged it into my 722 and got a popup telling me i had connected an unsupported device.


I believe that your problem is you are using version 1. Version 2 should work.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Received this notice last Friday.

October 29, 2010
Connectivity has never been as important for DISH Network® customers as it is today, especially with regard to our TV Everywhere™ line of products and
services, including advanced DISH Remote Access features, DISHOnline.com
content, and Google TV with DISH Network functionality. To receive the full
benefits from these products and services, they require a broadband Internet
connection to customers’ compatible ViP®-series receivers; there are a
number of different types of equipment and devices you can use to obtain
connectivity.
So that you have a greater number of choices to provide your customers with the connectivity that best fits their needs, in early November 2010, we plan to make the Wireless Broadband Adapter available for purchase through Echosphere and Authorized Distributors. Please continue reading for more details on pricing, availability and installation considerations.
Wireless Broadband Adapter Features

• Provides another broadband Internet connectivity option for those customers who are unable to use other connectivity methods such as a direct connection or SlingLink, or for customers who prefer a wireless installation.

• Eligible for use with the following model receivers: ViP 222k, ViP 622, ViP 722 ViP 722k, and ViP 922 SlingLoaded™ DVR.

• Easy installation.

MSRP $25.00


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

just an fyi-these are available now but you have to go through a Dish CSR to buy one..the online store shows out of stock 
26 bucks shipped with tax and a 1 year warranty ..not that bad of a deal


----------

